# Anyone here from inthe00s or popedia?



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi,

I haven’t been on this forum for ages, but I was wondering if anyone here is from In The 00s's Highlighted Topics or Home | Popedia If you don’t know about them,they are other forums about generations and decades. Inthe00s has been around since the late 90s and it has an in-depth archive going back decades so it’s pretty cool. This one is more active though so that’s cool 

Also how do I edit my signature on mobile? Thanks.


----------

